# Other Makes : GEM 2001 GEM 4 Passenger Street Legal Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $80.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Oct-31-2007 18:30:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

